# Grey Water



## karaokebob (Jul 9, 2011)

I am a proud New owner of a 2012 279RB Outback. I have 2 grey water tank indicator lights. But do I really have 2 grey water tanks? If I have 2 tanks, how do I access the 2nd one? Also does my grey water flow through my black water tank or do the 2 different tanks just meet up at the drain outlet? Thanks, Bob.


----------



## karaokebob (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm sorry I meant to say 2012 279RB. Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes many models do have two grey tanks, one for the kitchen and one for the shower. On some models there is two drain outlets and on others they all are plumbed to one common outlet. No grey tank will drain through the black tank.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Didn't your dealer give you a walk through?

Mine took me through a complete walk through of everything. Then I forgot most of it before I got to the first campground. 

I don't know about your trailer, but mine had a valve and an outlet in the front under the super slide for the Kitchen Grey. Then in the back behind the wheels there are two vavles and one outlet for the shower grey and the black toilet tank.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

I have 2 Grey tanks. They both dump from the same outlet, but there are 2 separate valves. I pull one, then close it, and pull the other.

You should be able to get underneath the trailer, and see how it is set up.


----------

